# fainters



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

I have one that will faint over food. That is the only time he has fainted is over food. I don't understand that silly boy. Has anyone else had that happen? lol :leap:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yep, feeding time is very exciting! LOL Half my herd locks up and falls over when I'm refilling the hay feeders.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh Jess that is so funny! :ROFL: You should try and get a video of that.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:slapfloor:


myfainters said:


> yep, feeding time is very exciting! LOL Half my herd locks up and falls over when I'm refilling the hay feeders.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww I bet that is cute! I agree that that would be a great video! I bet you would get TONS of views if you put it on You Tube  :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

myfainters said:


> yep, feeding time is very exciting! LOL Half my herd locks up and falls over when I'm refilling the hay feeders.


I can't even imagine how funny that would be! :slapfloor:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I wanna' see that! :ROFL:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

None of my fainters faint over food. That's a new one to me. 

Deb Mc


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Jess atleast you don't get mauled! You can just step over them! LOL


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Jess atleast you don't get mauled! You can just step over them! LOL


I wish...no that's what the other half of the herd is for...they jump me while I fall over the ones that are down!!!!!!!!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:

Hubby released the pressure from the air compressor today....oh my gosh I WISH I had the video camera.... all I saw were hooves in the air, babies falling and the bucks land on their knees.... of course all I heard was a lot of farts! :doh: hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

